# Considering New Camera



## CountryPens (May 31, 2009)

It would be very interesting to see a listing of what model Camera you guys are using.  Any input would be apprecaited.

Thanks,
Lester


----------



## gketell (May 31, 2009)

I use a canon 20D dSLR.  But I've also used a Nikon CoolPix 990 and it did just as well for pictures to post on the web.  And a Casio slim line that works great other than no custom white balance capability.

GK


----------



## Sylvanite (May 31, 2009)

I use a Canon 30D, but what's behind the camera is much more important than what's inside it. 

Regards,
Eric


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 31, 2009)

Canon EOS300D


----------



## wb7whi (May 31, 2009)

I saw a best buy add today for a nikon cool pix. 10m and 15x zoom for $250. Should be more than enough camera for most folks.


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 1, 2009)

For me personally I'd stick with Canon cameras.  I had a Canon, then switched to a Nikon cool pix, and back to the Canon.  Looking back through my pictures, the Canon does a much better job with auto white balance than the Nikon.  The Canon always has a warmer, more natural color to it, while the Nikon was always colder and looked washed out some.  I very rarely have to do color correction with the Canon cameras, but a lot with Nikon cameras. 

I'll be purchasing another Canon shortly, for a pocket camera to take on outings and other things where I don't want to lug around the big camera bag.  I'll probably pick up the Powershot A1000IS for 129.99 with free shipping from any of the big camera houses..I personally like B&H photo & Video.  They have always been good to me with quick shipping.


----------



## stolicky (Jun 1, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> Looking back through my pictures, the Canon does a much better job with auto white balance than the Nikon.  The Canon always has a warmer, more natural color to it, while the Nikon was always colder and looked washed out some.  I very rarely have to do color correction with the Canon cameras, but a lot with Nikon cameras.



That's interesting that you say this, because I have read a lot about people complaining about Canon's white balance tendencies.  With that said, I have been a Canon fan for years.  I have owned a few and recently took the plunge into the world of dSLRs.  I bought the XS/1000D.  But like was mentioned above, it really is more about the what's behind the camera than the body itself.  Now, the glass can make a difference, but for taking pictures of turnings, it doesn't matter that much.

One note, if you are interested in macro - you can get a point and shoot that will do a really good job for the money when compared to SLRs.


----------



## alphageek (Jun 1, 2009)

Put me into the Canon fan camp!   for teh most part can't go wrong with a canon... Either SLR or Point and shoot.


----------



## CountryPens (Jun 1, 2009)

*Point  and Shoot*

I am interested in a Point and Shoot if there is a particular one that will do good Macro's.  It would be more useful with the family for other things as well.  I may be trying to get too much out  of the same Camera though.  I understand that I need to educate myself on lighting and technique, but I just want to start with a good baseline Camera and not waste $$ on something that just will not work well.  Thanks for the input.

Lester


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 1, 2009)

stolicky said:


> That's interesting that you say this, because I have read a lot about people complaining about Canon's white balance tendencies. With that said, I have been a Canon fan for years. I have owned a few and recently took the plunge into the world of dSLRs. I bought the XS/1000D. But like was mentioned above, it really is more about the what's behind the camera than the body itself. Now, the glass can make a difference, but for taking pictures of turnings, it doesn't matter that much.
> 
> One note, if you are interested in macro - you can get a point and shoot that will do a really good job for the money when compared to SLRs.


 
Things may have changed as my Canon is coming up on 10 years old, and the Nikon is 3 years old.  I'll have to check it out at the store before commiting, but I don't think I will be disappointed.  My sister is a professional photographer, and she traded in her Nikon DSLR for the newest Canon DSLR.


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 1, 2009)

CountryPens said:


> I am interested in a Point and Shoot if there is a particular one that will do good Macro's. It would be more useful with the family for other things as well. I may be trying to get too much out of the same Camera though. I understand that I need to educate myself on lighting and technique, but I just want to start with a good baseline Camera and not waste $$ on something that just will not work well. Thanks for the input.
> 
> Lester


 
Macro mode comes on most cameras.  The secret to macros isn't really the camera, it's all the other factors.  Stablization, and lighting play the two biggest roles in macro mode. This picture was taken at a casino in downtown Vegas while waiting in line for the buffet.  Nothing other than the Camera in Macro mode, the on camera flash,  and a monopod for stabilization.


----------



## dgscott (Jun 1, 2009)

My daughter (a professional photographer) uses Canons exclusively. I use an Olympus Evolt 550. It's an incredible bargain for the price, and she picks mine up every time she comes to visit.
Doug


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 1, 2009)

This is another flower from the same arrangement.  Photobucket keeps cutting it off on the upload so it's not as dramatic, but still, just point and shoot.


----------



## Halling51 (Jun 1, 2009)

CountryPens said:


> It would be very interesting to see a listing of what model Camera you guys are using.  Any input would be apprecaited.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lester



I use a Cannon EOS 40D. I also read that the smaller compact cameras is going out. Not in regular meaning but the quality is so poor compare to these bigger ones that they soon will change peoples opinion.
Tey are bigger to carry but you can't get better pictures. To me Cannon and Nikon is best but the Sony is starting to improve their cameras now.

Best of luck


----------



## Halling51 (Jun 1, 2009)

wb7whi said:


> I saw a best buy add today for a nikon cool pix. 10m and 15x zoom for $250. Should be more than enough camera for most folks.



It just depend on your judgement looking at pictures! I would spend a little more on a camera. I have in my life see so many poor pictures and seen so much money spend on bad photoes that I would buy a better one. 
You are going to have a picture all your life. You can never take the same picture again.
Just an advice. Have used a camera since 1960.

LA9FY


----------

